# Is There Anyway To...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

...upgrade the Tivo Harddrive without having to plug the original tivo hdd into your pc? And Just plug in the hdd you intend to use in the tivo. Just wondering if it is possible.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Only if you buy a pre-imaged drive for your specific model from somebody like Weaknees.


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

What if I downloaded an Image?


----------



## cynthetiq (Mar 13, 2004)

spatel783 said:


> What if I downloaded an Image?


ummm then you'd need to plug the HDD into your PC which is what you were trying to avoid....

i bought preimaged, which means that when that drive goes I have the original that came with my Tivo to just drop right back in and keep on going.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The OP said the original TiVo HDD, which one can do with Instantcake.


----------

